# Signature font size



## Crackle (27 Jan 2010)

I'm sure you used to be able to alter the font size in your signature but now it says BB font size not allowed. Is it possible to allow it?


----------



## Shaun (27 Jan 2010)

I changed it recently along with some of the sig rules so that the maximum size was the same as the post message text.

What size did you want to use?


----------



## Crackle (27 Jan 2010)

Oh I understand now. I wanted to use one size lower to distinguish it from the text.


----------



## wafflycat (27 Jan 2010)

^ me too...

Edit: forgot to add: please.

_*slaps own wrists for such impoliteness*_


----------



## Shaun (27 Jan 2010)

I'd expect you to still be able to use a _smaller_ size. Isn't there a drop-down with the font size?


----------



## Davidc (27 Jan 2010)

I couldn't find one so changed to a font which came out smaller.


----------



## Crackle (27 Jan 2010)

Don't think so. I clicked everything twice but couldn't see one. That doesn't mean there isn't though.


----------



## Shaun (27 Jan 2010)

Okay, I'll have a look at it later ...


----------



## 661-Pete (27 Jan 2010)

Yes there seems to be a bug. I went to my profile, then 'edit signature', then went to preview what I'd already got _without making any changes_. It didn't like the [size="1"]....[/size] tags in the existing sig. - even though they are already in place and work perfectly well on existing posts.

So it looks like I can't change my signature any more if I want to keep the size tags.

HTH.


----------



## Shaun (28 Jan 2010)

Okay, modified and fixed.

The drop-down now appears and you can use the [ FONT ] BB code.

Maximum size allowed is 3 _(although it still shows up to 7 on the drop down)_

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Crackle (28 Jan 2010)

Thank you Shaun, very much appreciated.


----------



## wafflycat (28 Jan 2010)

Ta, for fixing it Shaun!


----------

